# 8 Gallon Tank fish



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

I have 8 Gallon tank working from last 4-5 months having 6 Tiger barb and 1 Blue Garoumi. Whenever I put any forum here people here out tells me that it is over crowded.

So now I am thinking to get rid off it and exchange with my LFS. And I want to know which fish I can get for my 8 gallon tanks. I want maximum fish so i can grow plants also in it.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Smaller barbs would work, like cherry barbs. Rasboras such as harlequins, galaxy rasboras, or scissortail rasboras would work. Smaller tetras like red eye tetras, cardinal tetras, neon tetras, black neons would all work. A school of pygmy corydoras for the bottom would work. Smaller gouramis, such as honey gouramis, sparkling gouramis, or a dwarf gourami would work. You could do a dwarf cichlid such as a ram or kribensis, although it would probably do best as a single fish. You could get a betta. You could get guppies or platies. You could do dwarf puffers. You could do any of the smaller danios, like zebras, blues or leopard danios. White cloud minnows would be a good choice.

Even though 8 gallons is somewhat small, you still have a lot of choices!


----------



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

thanx for a reply but can u tell me in number how much 1 can kept. I mean if you are in my place what you will put in number


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

For the cherry barbs, it's best to do a ratio of 1 male to two females, so three or six fish would be good.

Any of the rasboras, danios, white clouds or tetras I mentioned, as well as the pygmy cories, are all schooling fish that would prefer to be in groups of at least six.

For the gouramis, you could get one dwarf gourami, two honey gouramis, or probably three sparkling gouramis.

Again, if you got a dwarf cichlid of some kind, it would be best just to keep a single fish. This applies to the betta as well, although you might be able to put several female bettas in an 8g tank as long as you made sure there are plenty of hiding spaces.

The livebearers will breed if you mix the sexes, and to reduce stress you will want a ratio of one male to two females. If you do this, though, you WILL get fry. If you want to avoid the problems of having more fry than you can handle, get all males. You could fit five or six guppies or 3-4 platies in an 8g.

I forgot to mention...an 8g tank is probably big enough to also house a mystery snail or some other type of snail or some shrimp to help with your cleanup crew.


----------



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

Here I am not getting please make me a stocking wise It will me lot


----------

